# Looking for Players in the Bakersfield CA Area



## Bugmage (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm looking for Players in the Bakersfield area for a new campain that I'm starting.  Sessions will be held on sundays at Paladin Games & Hobbies on Wilson Rd..   If your interested please contact me at  bugmage1@yahoo.com  or drop by Paladin Games & Hobbies at 3401 Wilson Rd. ask Jay about John's game.

Thanks
John B.


----------

